# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Счастье это -

## Anisa_96

Возможно субъективно, но я составила вот такой список. Счастье это- бодрым просыпаться утром, хорошо провести день, наслаждаться закатом и рассветом, с интересом читать книги и смотреть фильмы, радоваться общению с друзьями, любить, иметь возможность быть со своим любимым человеком, улыбаться, думая о любимом человеке, мечтать, творить, изучать, строить планы, не знать и не слышать о таких лекарствах как рисперидон и прочее, после долгого рабочего дня прийти домой и упасть от усталости на кровать, иметь возможность добиваться своих целей :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  дополните если что

----------


## June

Просыпаться с любимым человеком, есть вкусный завтрак, спешить на работу, приносящую удовольствие. С радостью возвращаться домой.

----------


## Nabat

Счастье это выделение головным мозгом таких нейромедиаторов как эндорфины, дофамин, норадреналин, серотонин и окститоцин )

----------


## June

> Счастье это выделение головным мозгом таких нейромедиаторов как эндорфины, дофамин, норадреналин, серотонин и окститоцин )


 Я бы дополнил - и тот способ их получения, который не приводит к ломке, антисоциальному поведению и разрушению тела, выражающегося в выгоревших нейронах и гниющих конечностях. Иначе счастье будет недолгим.

----------


## Милая Кися

Ухаживать за своим питомцем, работать на работе которая тебе нравится, идти к своей мечте, верить в то что всё будет хорошо (хотя это скорее оптимизм), веселится с друзьями которые не осудят тебя за твои увлечения, понимать что ты не одинок.
Я не знаю возможно ли это вообще... Для меня думаю не возможно

----------


## White_Gargouil

~~

----------


## Unity

Счастье, в моём понимании, се _небытие_, состояние полной бессознательности, тотальной бесчувственности - когда ты не воспринимаешь плоть ну и те вечные бичи её рефлекторных позывов (залить внутрь жидкость, бросить биомассу для пищеварения и скинуть отбросы), декорации пространства, остальных людей, одержимых жаждой выживания, объятых пламенем суетной активности, коя как-то помогает им в этом начинании. 
Это и есть благо, не имеющее противоположности и иного полюса. Не быть. Не играть в игру, к коей понуждает животный инстинкт "самосохранения".
Ибо "бытие" - лишь ритмически меняющиеся формы дискомфорта - в теле ну и разуме. И вся наша "жизнь", каждое мгновенье бодрствования - это всегда бегство - от некоторого вида боли: от затёкших мышц, ото грустных мыслей, эмоций и чувств. Ну и нет просвета. Все те краткие секунды "пауз" среди океана горя - просто меньшая степень страданий кою замечаем мы "в контрасте" с пиковыми уровнями боли. 
Это и есть всё, "зачем" существуем мы. Пилотировать свои 50 килограмм мяса, непрестанно двигая "прожекторным лучом" своего сознания в поисках каких-то "квестовых предметов", кои б "облегчили" наше состояние онлайн.
Поесть и попить. Поспать. Заняться некой ерундой, дабы раздобыть цветные бумажки - дабы оплатить ночлег, влагу ну и снедь - по кругу. Много долгих лет - пока смерть нас не прикончит. 
Счастье, таким образом - просто не участвовать во этом абсурдном "шоу". Более не просыпаться утром. Ничего не чувствовать, не воспринимать и не "реагировать". Больше не бояться ну и ненавидеть низкие инстинкты, понуждающие тело к коим-то движениям.

----------


## jozh

Счастье - это избыток смыслов. И способность увидеть мир и самого себя такими, какими нас задумал Бог.

----------


## Unity

> Счастье - [...] способность увидеть мир и самого себя такими, какими нас задумал Бог.


 Белковым автоматом, что запрограммирован всю свою сознательную жизнь искать пропитание, убежище, секс?
Почему-то мне очень противен и наш "инженер", и его "программы", и вся культ-программа, что отведена каждому из нас по праву рождения. Выживание - во поте чела. В холоде, в серых зиккуратах наших городов, среди нелюдимых и безмолвных толп таких же несчастных. Вишенка на торте - старость и болезни, медленная смерть, что будет растянута на многие годы.

----------


## jozh

> Белковым автоматом, что запрограммирован всю свою сознательную жизнь искать пропитание, убежище, секс?
> Почему-то мне очень противен и наш "инженер", и его "программы", и вся культ-программа, что отведена каждому из нас по праву рождения. Выживание - во поте чела. В холоде, в серых зиккуратах наших городов, среди нелюдимых и безмолвных толп таких же несчастных. Вишенка на торте - старость и болезни, медленная смерть, что будет растянута на многие годы.


 Точка зрения вполне имеет право на существование. Более того, по каждому пункту в отдельности - ее оспорить невозможно. Ошибка в ней только одна. Установка на то, что это ЕДИНСТВЕННАЯ точка зрения и нежелание приобщаться к другим, более здоровым. Это как раз тот случай, когда безукоризненная логика работает против реальности.

----------


## White_Gargouil

Можем ли мы судить о божественном и о замыслах, что были рождены Разумом, который, предположительно, на невообразимое количество порядков выше нашего? Если существует Бог, нам ни за что не понять Его. По крайней мере, на данном этапе эволюции, пребывая в несовершенной телесной клетке. Возможно, во смерти нам позволено будет узреть этот замысел (если он есть). Но не при жизни. Не в ближайшее время. Люди ведь еще слишком малы, глупы, не столь далеко ушли от животного, если смотреть широко.. В нашем распоряжении множество инструментов интеллекта, но очень мало.. понимания и осознанности, как бы это назвать. Очень мало стремления к этому пониманию, если сказать точнее.. Мы очень немного знаем даже о себе самих. Да и в целом, столько тайн от нас сокрыты, хотя бы та же смерть. Не дозволено нам ничего считать наверняка, одни лишь догадки и предположения, основанные на всякого рода интуиции или некой логике.. Извечная трагедия рода людского, одинокого и затерянного среди космического мрака.

----------


## Anisa_96

Unity, разве мы можем быть уверены, что небытие- это и есть счастье? Вы ведь не были по ту сторону, не знаете каково быть мёртвым, и мне казалось, что вы против суицида и не считаете это выходом, или я что-то неправильно поняла. И еще один вопрос неужели вы никогда не чувствовали себя счастливой?

----------


## oneway

Счастье - когда делаешь то, что хочешь, и не делашь того, чего не хочешь.

----------


## pritno

заниматься сексом с человеком, который так же, как и ты, смотрит на ВСЕХ людей с отвращением  :Smile:

----------


## Wasted

> заниматься сексом с человеком, который так же, как и ты, смотрит на ВСЕХ людей с отвращением


 То есть, вас обоих будет воротить друг от друга, но вы все равно начнёте и продолжите трахаться?

----------


## microbe

Это оставить после себя детей? Иль нет, ну а что может быть и есть смысл в этой жизни. Если разобраться наша жизнь миг, помню было 20-лет, а сейчас почти 37-лет, а кому-то ещё больше.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Счастье - это никогда не родиться.
Счастье - это когда ты никогда не болеешь и тебе не нужно есть пить и ублажать тело, чтобы ему было хорошо и оно жило.
Счастье - это когда ты не зависишь ни от чего, ни от солнца, ни от воды или кислорода.
Счастье - это когда ты проснулся, и снова заснул, чтобы не видеть всего что тебя тревожит, твоё здоровье, или решение каких-нибудь проблем.

----------


## Unity

Совершенно верно!..
Счастье - это не родиться. Не существовать. Ничего никогда не чувствовать (ни худого, ни доброго). Ну и не заботиться всю жизнь обо мерзкой кукле собственной плоти - волею-неволею встраиваясь в социум, механично занимаясь кой-то "проституцией" во имя цветных бумажек, позволяющих (по условиям общественной Игры) ещё раз продлить своё Здесь Присутствие. 
Это уровень Бога - не существовать, не впадать в эмоции и не верить в думы, не плодя их вечно в внутреннем своём эфире.
Но мы лишь "личинки" Альфы и Омеги, эмбрионы жалкие, учащиеся мудрости - на своих ошибках, своих гематомах, своих переломах - копя у себя внутри ту "критическую массу", коя приведёт ко "взрыву" и переполнению той чаши терпения, прежде коей коей бились головой о стену и не знали, Как остановиться, изменив свой курс и траекторию, изменив программы, что собою движут, изменив себя и своё сознание.

----------


## Fyn

Счастьем было бы не родиться, согласен с этим. Но в конкретный момент времени сейчас счастье для меня это чтоб  понравившаяся девушка была тоже влюблена в меня, была моя,была со мной

----------


## 4ёрный

Это гормоны. Потом пройдёт.

----------


## Unity

> Счастьем было бы не родиться, согласен с этим. Но в конкретный момент времени сейчас счастье для меня это чтоб понравившаяся девушка была тоже влюблена в меня, была моя,была со мной


 Ну а если смотреть наперёд и быть выше этого?
Мозговая химия, гормоны, внутренние наркотики, "выдаваемые" организмом в качестве "оплаты" предписанных природою правил и поступков - всё это однажды всё-таки сойдёт на нет. У Вас и Вашей гипотетической подруги. "Бабочки в животе" умрут - и рядом останутся два, де-факто, незнакомых ну и чуждых человека. С различными взглядами, вкусами и предпочтениями, мироощущениями. Ну и секс утратит свою "связывающую" функцию. Ну и что тогда? Признаться наивно, будто "человек не тот" ну и начать искать новую - опять и опять? И так много раз? 
Люди часто думают, что "счастье" - экая "программа", треггером которой является тело человека, или же его душа, его интеллект - или же владение коей-то недвижимостью, средствами передвижения, цветными бумажками в немалом объёме. 
Но во всём однажды наступает фаза пресыщения. "Передозировки". Разочарования. 
Дабы избежать сего гнетущего чувства, люди начинают верить, что необходимо как-нибудь переключить "прицел" своей одержимости с одного объекта на иной объект. С карьеры на чувства. С любви на материю - и наоборот. С унылой работы на творчество, с творчества на пьянство или же наркотики.
Но, в конечном счёте, человек познает прежнее разочарование. 
Во всём.
Во любом источнике. 
Даже в своей жизни во самом обширном смысле сего слова. 
Кто-то с детства понимает это; иному необходимо несколько десятилетий, дабы убедиться лично, что за ярким Инстаграммом зачастую - пустота и слёзы.
Мудрецы былых эпох и цивилизаций "хакнули систему", научившись черпать "счастье" (то есть нейромедиаторы подкрепляющего и вознаграждающего спектра) даром, большой такой ложкой. Но это - химия и ничто иное.
Имхо, даже это "счастье" - сидя и "кайфуя" вдали от людей в уютном монастыре, изредка перерываясь на нечто физическое (вроде упражнений, творчества, уборки) - и оно неполно, хотя субъективно многим - это как "у бога за пазухой".
Пока стеснены мы хрупкой биологией - не познать нам Блага. Окончательного и без возвращения.

----------


## culexus

*Unity*, Разочарование - такая же химическая реакция твоего мозга : )

----------


## Unity

Верно, это та аллегорическая "Точка", коя завершает любую "программу" в нашем поведении и коя "венчает" любой когнитивный акт - думай мы "О Боге" (или говори), думай мы "О Дьяволе", обо атеизме или же религии, обо жизни или же самоубийстве. 
Любая "цепная реакция" возбуждения во нейросети головного мозга завсегда Конечна - как только иссякнет запас нейромедиаторов во наших синапсах. 
Мы - просто собаки Павлова и стези нашего мышления, наших убеждений, всех наших "очарований" и разочарований - это лишь "гирлянды" из нейронных связей, и чем чаще пользуемся некими конкретными моделями поведения или рассуждений - тем лишь только "толще" ну и крепче оные становятся.
Мы - просто машины и нас давно препарировали, создав чертежи и схемы, объяснив буквально посекундно каждый из нюансов человеческого поведения. 

Только что меня "кумарит" в этой экзистенции, это именно оно. 
Разочарование.
"Общий знаменатель" любых наших опытов, движений, помыслов и слов. 
Разочарование - в том, что уже было; в том, что вершится во вечном Сейчас - ну и даже в том, что ещё грядёт прежде остановки двигателя-миокарда. 

Уже столько шрамов и ожогов от этого чувства, что... больше не хочется.
Новых пробуждений утром. Новых развлечений и новых людей. Новых видов деятельности.

Мы же ведь не маленькие и прекрасно Знаем, чем заканчивается Всё. 

Именно поэтому я Здесь. 
Да и Вы, стоит полагать, да и все мы. 

Ищем новый уровень. 
За дверью могильной плиты.

----------


## culexus

> Верно, это та аллегорическая "Точка", коя завершает любую "программу" в нашем поведении и коя "венчает" любой когнитивный акт - думай мы "О Боге" (или говори), думай мы "О Дьяволе", обо атеизме или же религии, обо жизни или же самоубийстве. 
> Любая "цепная реакция" возбуждения во нейросети головного мозга завсегда Конечна - как только иссякнет запас нейромедиаторов во наших синапсах. 
> Мы - просто собаки Павлова и стези нашего мышления, наших убеждений, всех наших "очарований" и разочарований - это лишь "гирлянды" из нейронных связей, и чем чаще пользуемся некими конкретными моделями поведения или рассуждений - тем лишь только "толще" ну и крепче оные становятся.
> Мы - просто машины и нас давно препарировали, создав чертежи и схемы, объяснив буквально посекундно каждый из нюансов человеческого поведения. 
> 
> Только что меня "кумарит" в этой экзистенции, это именно оно. 
> Разочарование.
> "Общий знаменатель" любых наших опытов, движений, помыслов и слов. 
> Разочарование - в том, что уже было; в том, что вершится во вечном Сейчас - ну и даже в том, что ещё грядёт прежде остановки двигателя-миокарда. 
> ...


 Твои излияния - результат всё той же зависимости : ) Если мне, допустим, насрать на балет - я его вообще не обсуждаю. Мне все равно - кто там хорош, насколько хорош я в нем, какие там у кого цели - и многая прочая. Я не буду ни утверждать важности балета, ни "развеивать" эту важность (которой нет вообще - ни плохой, ни хорошей) - такая ангажированность говорит сама за себя.

Ты обманываешься, выдавая свое недовольство за понимание. Недовольство - такая же реакция собаки Павлова.

Именно поэтому Будда пришел к срединному пути.

----------


## Unity

И продолжил жизнь.
Но ради чего?
Проповеди а-ля "пересиль негативные тенденции своего ума и будет покой" - и животное с гордым названием человек сможет-таки доползти до старости и смерти без особых стрессов и эксцессов?

Даже умная собака, коя осознает преходящесть любого феномена во своём сознании (в том числе, разочарования ну и недовольства) - она всё равно... остаётся Здесь.
Покорна инстинкту, покорна условным рефлексам.

Разве се не унизительно?
Так существовать?
Видя весь этот Абсурд вокруг, коий люди совершают с целью личностного самосохранения ну и выживания?
Нет, мне не по нраву жизнь. 
И нас таких много, целый легион - этаких "максималистов", омрачённых ну и одержимых внутренними демонами.

Да, бывает покой. Да, тропа к нему - Серединный Путь. 
Но хватит ль ума пройти по нему, не свалившись в крайности самообмана, розовые или чёрные?
Чувствую, что не хватает.

----------


## culexus

Суицид - это тот же "автоматизм", результат наслоившихся зависимостей. Никакая это не свобода.

Будда, "просветлев", перестал страдать - и ему было равно: жить или не жить. Это можно проиллюстрировать так:




> Движущая сила Небес непостижима. Она сгибает и расправляет, расправляет и сгибает. Она играет героями и ломает богатырей. Благородный муж покорен даже невзгодам. Он живет в покое и готов к превратностям судьбы. И Небо ничего не может с ним поделать.


 Путь Будды - путь к покою. А ты всё еще во власти своих сомнений и страхов, *Unity*. А между тем - это бой с тенью, с тем, что не имеет никакого сущностного наполнения, но для тебя эти "призраки прошлого" настолько "реальны", что ты бросаешься на них с кулаками.

----------


## Unity

Всё - так... *преклоняя голову*
Так меня учили, так гласят премудрые книги - и так говорите Вы. 
Но коль хоть день покататься во автомобиле службы "паллиативной помощи" по десятку адресов, если прогуляться по палатам хосписов, если заглянуть в суицидологические отделения областных психиатрических больниц - то мы там находим... океаны боли.
Скорее всего, фантомной ну и порождённой ослеплённым разумом, но...
Почему же мы, как Общество, ополчились против суицида?
И пытаемся только успокаивать... продлевая муки - тех умалишённых (или же лишённых осознанности), коих Департамент Чрезвычайных Ситуаций почти каждый день ловит по мостам, на железнодорожном полотне, в ранами на месте артерий, с желудками, полными снотворного?
Мне всегда мечталось... понять, как остановить... сей мрак.
И я в том варюсь и учусь, уже третья практика в таком третьем месте, где ты видишь смерть и удавшиеся случаи.
Наблюдая Это, задаюсь вопросами: мыслимо ли остановить ну и преломить все эти тенденции???
Возможно ли предотвратить? 
Появления пожизненных калек, кои падали с высот - или впали в комму - или себя покрывают шрамами, родившись в семье наркоманов или алкоголиков?
Я - исследую самое Дно нашего существования. 
И не пониманию уже... лучше ль смерть для некоторых - или же "лечение" - кое Бесполезно по сути своей, говоря о классике, клетках ну и препаратах. 
Далеко не каждый - в амоке страданий - сможет принять твёрдое решение начать постигать "Благородные Истины".
Большинство - стремятся ко анестезии во Здесь и Сейчас...
И я не могу просто пройти мимо. 
Будь я на их месте - мне хотелось бы, чтоб меня добили. 
А те люди, что страдают от неисцелимого?..
А подростки под интоксикацией своими гормонами и своей наивностью?..
Неужели можно это игнорировать?

----------


## culexus

У тебя Большое сердце, *Unity*. Хоть еще и глупое : ) Тебе нужно научить его мудрости, иначе, как говорил Заратустра:



> Надо сдерживать свое сердце; стоит только распустить его, и как быстро каждый теряет голову!
> 
> Ах, где в мире совершалось больше безумия, как не среди сострадательных? И что в мире причиняло больше страдания, как не безумие сострадательных?


 Ты хочешь взвалить на себя то, что тебе пока ни по разумению, ни по силам. Не делай этого. Но это же не означает и прекратить сострадать. Всякому, кто просит помощи - помоги как можешь, но не выбирай за него и не подталкивай к выбору - это плохо кончится для всех.

----------


## Unity

В моей душе - вакуум.
Психиатры призваны спасать неудавшихся самоубийц; психологи аутодеструкт-когнива - должны их разубеждать. 
Это моя специализация... но ведь я... не верю в жизнь.
Сталкиваясь со клиентом и бросая в бой всю ту свою хитрость, изворотливость ну и пустословие - мне нужно... обманывать? Убеждать во том, во что покамест не верю?..
Это конфликт у меня внутри. 
Неужели истина - оставаться осторонь ну и беспристрастно наблюдать - поступке в состояния слепого аффекта?

----------


## culexus

Твой выбор профессии - это твой выбор профессии. Я не вижу смысла его комментировать, но ты сам выбираешь - чему следовать. Возможно - что он не окончательный.

Ты задаешься вопросами - ты учишься, и на этом пути будут и взлеты, и падения, пока ты наконец не придешь к тому самому, в чем обретешь покой.

И, возможно, ты найдешь ключ и к сердцам других людей, и род твоих профессиональных занятий - будет уже совершенно не важен. И "клиентов" у тебя уже не будет - будут те, кто готовы уже тебя услышать и воспользоваться твоим советом, и будут те, кто не готовы.

А сейчас - учись, и не замахивайся на решение всех проблем, пока они не станут тебе самому ясны, а действия - не требующими даже намека на страдание.

Что же касается беспристрастного наблюдения... Я самопроцитируюсь о собственном опыте:




> Смысл духовного поиска состоит в желании достижения понимания "Как должно быть?" Окончиться этот поиск может только пониманием почему всё есть Так, как есть.


 Наверное, это не очень понятно, и скорее всего - не очень приятно (от слова - принимать : ) для тебя, но когда-нибудь эта фраза станет и понятной, и совершенно естественной для тебя.

А пока - делай, что можешь, не совершая насилия. Пересечешь эту черту - насилия - и потеряешься еще на долгие годы в угаре.

----------


## Unity

*нижайший поклон*
Спасибо...

Почему всё так, как есть?
Потому, что... всем правит причинность. Необдуманные действия приводят к печальным последствиям. И не все могут "смириться" с фактами; многим - "легче" умереть, нежель пережить крушение своих же иллюзий?

----------


## culexus

"Там", за этими вопросами, стоит нечто, что и вообразить себе трудно, но... я не хочу загромождать эту беседу. Ты сам способен до всего дойти со временем, если научишься замечать в себе начавшийся хаос и восстанавливать равновесие - я, думаю, ты уже это научился делать, нужна лишь практика.

Говоря же ближе к нашей беседе - в начале пути мы воображаем себе, что то, что мы наблюдаем - "испорчено", и мы хотим знать - как его исправить; но суть в том, что всё происходящее - ровно таково, каким и должно быть. Оно естественно вплоть до нашего заблуждения о том, что "наблюдаемое - испорчено" : )))




> Даже отрекающийся от истины и топчущий истину — топчет ее во имя истины.


 : )

----------


## oneway

Счастье - это способность наблюдать за драмой своей жизни со стороны, не вовлекаясь в нее, но и не избегая. Тишина и покой в самом сердце бури.

----------


## 4ёрный

Наблюдение ради наблюдения - удел механизмов. Зачем копить информацию, если не можешь её использовать?

----------


## 4ёрный

И к чему покой и созерцание, если смерть дышит в спину?

----------


## culexus

Словописание ради словописания - удел тоже знаете ли так себе, но работает! Зачем писать информацию, если не можешь её осмыслить?

И это еще не беря в рассчет то, что Солнце - желтое!

----------


## 4ёрный

Если прочитанное кажется несвязным набором букв, может, Вам не знаком этот язык?

----------


## culexus

> Если прочитанное кажется несвязным набором букв, может, Вам не знаком этот язык?


 А у тебя есть диагностированное психическое заболевание?

----------


## June

> И это еще не беря в рассчет то, что Солнце - желтое!


 Оно, кстати, излучает в частотном диапазоне намного шире видимого человеческим глазом. Жёлтое - скорее особенность наблюдателя и среды, в которой распространяется излучение. Да что там солнце, в намного более близких к нам объектах и субъектах мы мало что способны разглядеть.

----------


## culexus

> Оно, кстати, излучает в частотном диапазоне намного шире видимого человеческим глазом. Жёлтое - скорее особенность наблюдателя и среды, в которой распространяется излучение. Да что там солнце, в намного более близких к нам объектах и субъектах мы мало что способны разглядеть.


 Вообще, выходит, беда. Смерть стоит в сторонке и нервно дышит дымом сигарет с ментолом... Пьяный угар - качает...

----------


## oneway

> Наблюдение ради наблюдения - удел механизмов. Зачем копить информацию, если не можешь её использовать?


 Можно и использовать. Но с какой целью?




> И к чему покой и созерцание, если смерть дышит в спину?


 А есть варианты получше?)

----------

